
Odeo - waqasaday
https://www.odeo.com/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
At what point are current social media options too painful to encourage users
to switch? Was Facebook really ever about connecting, or was it simply to
entertain you with an endless feed. Of course, people value authenticity, but
I have to go somewhere nobody else is, there is no authenticity to be found. A
network effects catch 22.

